

[vid] Does creativity work, or: 5x'ing a product's price w/ brand storytelling - jm3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd6-n7MhVg8

======
hikari17
At it happens, I'm currently looking to sell 3 Haro BMX bikes that I bought
for a Scout group aways back and never ended up using. It's tempting to think
I could pull off what these guys did and get a good price for them, but I
can't back up the claims they made by citing my own biking expertise.

Still, they've definitely motivated me to try harder than I otherwise would
have...

